# WoodyHead\Iluka - 26-28 Jan



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Heading to the Woody Head National Park campground Friday night and staying until Monday lunchtime. I plan to launch straight out in front of the campground into Shark Bay and fish the inshore bommies and reefs for snapper and whatever else there is to be had. If the wind and waves are kind, Im also planning a trip round the front of the Iluka bluff for beakies. Wish the wind would blow away. Then if all else fails there is the Clarence River for flatties and jewfish.
Look me up at the camp ground if you fancy a fish. Blue on silver Triton 4x4, green 6 man dome tent, white Hobie Revo, look of sheer pleasure on my face re the big one I landed that day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck Paul
Hope the weather behaves itself for ya.
Hey if its really crappy, give the little land locked creek a go up at black rock.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Paul
After our effort at Xmas\New Year with the wind I just have to give it another go. Determined to get out at Woody Head this time. I have stayed at Black Rocks quite a few times and paddled to the end of Jerusalem Ck. I wasnt fishing but it didnt seem all that fishy at the time. Beautiful spot tho. heres hoping the wind and rain stay away.


----------

